
Show HN: CSS Scan Pro – The definitive browser extension to work with web design - guivr
https://cssscanpro.com/
======
MH15
This is a very good implementation of something I've seen more than a few
times. Some of these features are amazing, but at a certain point I'm apt to
just press F12. I wonder if there's a way to integrate this software with the
dev tools.

